# tranny fluid



## vDUBB96 (Nov 30, 2006)

ive been talkin to some local dealships in my area, whats the word with tranny fluid? when should i drain? they tell me it should be replaced unless you can feel it grinding
thanks,
kev


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: tranny fluid (vDUBB96)*

I've mulled over this question myself. I figure that if you notice it feel irregular in any way then that's a good time to do it. 
Yes, the dealership says it's a lifetime formula.. but nothing lasts forever. Maybe at 100K miles...?


----------



## McDubbin1.8T (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: tranny fluid (rickjaguar)*

i work at a vw dealer and we don't recommend any to change the fluid it is lifetime unless you have a tranny problem. the case for the trans is sealed so no contaniments could get to it. However if you want to change it you can but you have to have a gravity fed filler you have to due it at a certain temperture or you'll over or under fill it.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: tranny fluid (McDubbin1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McDubbin1.8T* »_i work at a vw dealer and we don't recommend any to change the fluid it is lifetime 



Hahahaha.........just like the fuel filter too.......














they're indestructible.


----------



## McDubbin1.8T (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: tranny fluid (gehr)*

fuel filter supposed to be changed every 40k must not read your owners manual very often. thats ok i get paid good money from people that don't read they're manual.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: tranny fluid (McDubbin1.8T)*

Oh ya







so it does.....that's okay, maybe it was timing chains on the VR I was thinking about, either way I wouldn't let a VW dealer touch my car as most are morons.







Keep making that good money!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: tranny fluid (gehr)*

McDubbin1.8T i would rather kill my self than have u work on my car....


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: tranny fluid (McDubbin1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McDubbin1.8T* »_fuel filter supposed to be changed every 40k must not read your owners manual very often. thats ok i get paid good money from people that don't read they're manual.

But still lack grammar skills.


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: tranny fluid (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_McDubbin1.8T i would rather kill my self than have u work on my car....


hahahah ya nothing against you dude but the vw dealerships are the last place i will take my car.


----------

